# TTRS Purchase Advice



## newguy (Mar 8, 2021)

Hi All,

I've come to the conclusion that a TTRS MK3 fits my needs a daily driver. Basically I have a company car which when it goes back (later this year) I do not want to replace with another company car, so the TTRS would take its place. Wife has a Macan so a bigger car if needed is there. I've decided to sell my Radical SR3 RSX due to lack of use and we have our first child due this summer so will not be able to really commit to racing.

I live in a rural area, roads are great around here, but usually covered in tractor muck. I did think about another Porsche 981 Cayman GTS or Cayman GT4 etc, but I just think the practicalities of the TTRS having back seats, or with the seats folded giving plenty of luggage space, no need to garage it all the time, a better car in the winter and longer distances over the other two just works out better I THINK. I used a TT TDI Quattro Sline MK2 for a year a 8 years ago and again through the rural roads its was really impressive all year round. RS Engine really sets it apart for me, with having mostly naturally aspirated engines and engines which have good character the engine has always been a key factor in my car purchase.

Looking at a 2018 pre OPF car, preferably Nardo grey with black pack I think it is. Just wondering what peoples thoughts are with Mag Ride, is it essential for being on rural roads, or is the regular suspension fine? Also anything I should look at specifically? Mileage wise I won't actually be doing a a whole lot, work from home and a couple of trips to the office being a 30 mile each way trip through some great roads.

I also noticed 2018 Black Pack Cars seem similar money to 2020 TFSI (non Sport Edition) cars. Is it worth me trying a 2020 car? (Sorry if I have spec names wrong etc)

Below is an example:

2018 Car 6K miles 43K
https://www.autotrader.co.uk/car-detail ... =on&page=1

2020 Car 4K Miles 43K
https://www.autotrader.co.uk/car-detail ... 021&page=1

I guess the new car will have 2 years warranty left, does much go wrong on these? On the Porsche's that I have owned once the warranty runs out I never renew it and they've always been reliable.

The TTRS is in some great company, my car list was Cayman GT4 & GTS 981, Aston Martin N430, R8 V10 (budget was 60K) but the TTRS is coming out on top for me at the moment. It will not be tracked as I will have access to Caterham for that.

Cheers
Newguy


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

The 2018 car seems a little over priced for a two owner car with the low specification and outside of the dealer network. The differences between these two cars, other than the pre-post 2019 spec are: Black styling pack, Red Vs Blue stitching and a sports exhaust on the early car. Neither car has many options.

Harrogate Audi have a Nardo Grey 2018 car for sale. Mileage is higher but the car has - Black Pack, Reversing camera, Smartphone interface, Red painted Brake callipers, Matrix LED headlights with LED rear lights and dynamic front and rear indicators and is sitting at £42K. An approved used car will come with a minimum 12 month warranty.


----------



## Frizzley (Jun 28, 2020)

The standard Sports suspension certainly allows you to experience all the imperfections in the road surface . So Mag ride would be worth having if your country roads are anything like the ones near me. If it's a must for you and you want a "newer" car then your going to have to look for a vorsprung trim - mag ride is not an option on the latest base or sport editions.

The newer Sport and vorsprung also give you 20" wheels with 30 profile tyres which can impact the ride too so best to try and drive one to see if you like.

Def need the rs sports exhaust, it's a bit quieter on the later models but it's still loud enough. If you want loads of pops and bangs then a pre opf model is likely to give you a bigger smile

Comfort and sound pack worth considering too - gives you rear view camera and upgraded sound system

If your prepared to trade on the colour this one might tick a few boxes

https://usedcars.audi.co.uk/usedcar/aud ... 77911.htm#


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

I've had a mk3 RS for 4 years, no mag ride and 20" wheels. I find the ride absolutely fine, not as firm as the sport setting on the Mk2 with mag ride - taughter but not jittery.


----------



## credy68 (Nov 1, 2019)

dont all ttrs come with mag ride?
isnt that what drive select does?


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

credy68 said:


> dont all ttrs come with mag ride?
> isnt that what drive select does?


That's what drive select can control, if you have the option fitted!


----------



## newguy (Mar 8, 2021)

Barmybob said:


> The 2018 car seems a little over priced for a two owner car with the low specification and outside of the dealer network. The differences between these two cars, other than the pre-post 2019 spec are: Black styling pack, Red Vs Blue stitching and a sports exhaust on the early car. Neither car has many options.
> 
> Harrogate Audi have a Nardo Grey 2018 car for sale. Mileage is higher but the car has - Black Pack, Reversing camera, Smartphone interface, Red painted Brake callipers, Matrix LED headlights with LED rear lights and dynamic front and rear indicators and is sitting at £42K. An approved used car will come with a minimum 12 month warranty.


Thats i haven't looked into spec much, it will have more than a Porsche as standard so that would keep me happy. I do prefer black calipers over red. I thought lower miles might be better than additional specification, I just want the engine lol. Thanks for point it out, I'll take a look in more detail.


----------



## newguy (Mar 8, 2021)

Frizzley said:


> The standard Sports suspension certainly allows you to experience all the imperfections in the road surface . So Mag ride would be worth having if your country roads are anything like the ones near me. If it's a must for you and you want a "newer" car then your going to have to look for a vorsprung trim - mag ride is not an option on the latest base or sport editions.
> 
> The newer Sport and vorsprung also give you 20" wheels with 30 profile tyres which can impact the ride too so best to try and drive one to see if you like.
> 
> ...


I am happy with a 2018 pre OPF but if the pops and bangs are excessive I was hoping to have them mapped out as I'd probably got for MRC Stage 1 or 2 soon after getting it lol.

The roads whilst being rural are A and B roads are not too bad but can get bumpy, I remember my 981 Boxster GTS had fixed passive suspension from the 981 Spyder, it was great for riding the car flat but when the road got bumpy you felt like you were getting launched of the road. 90% of the time it was fine and I prefered the stiffer setup to the PASM offering. However that was a weekend car not a daily.

I am going to drive a 2018 with Mag Ride this weekend. So will see what it is like. Is there a setting that represents sports suspension?

I have seen that blue one, but i just do really like Nardo


----------



## newguy (Mar 8, 2021)

powerplay said:


> I've had a mk3 RS for 4 years, no mag ride and 20" wheels. I find the ride absolutely fine, not as firm as the sport setting on the Mk2 with mag ride - taughter but not jittery.


Thanks. I'll have to go drive a non mag ride car too. Im not after Rolls Royce levels of comfort, I know these are taught cars so I may be ok with it. Who mapped your car?


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

newguy said:


> Who mapped your car?


I used MRC, very experienced vag/porsche tuner, although there are many now who get good results, all depends on where you're located.


----------



## newguy (Mar 8, 2021)

powerplay said:


> newguy said:
> 
> 
> > Who mapped your car?
> ...


Im in Shropshire. I have Awesome GTi who use APR maps I think, about an hour and a bit away from me but someone recommended MRC. Are you stage 1, is that just a re-map? I'm guessing stage two is a downpipe and re-map?

Also if I was to buy a car from a none Audi Dealer could I get Audi to put a warranty on it? I guess when buying a car from new you know it but buying used I'd like a warranty for at least a year.


----------



## Decimator (Aug 11, 2020)

I have a 2019 TTRS Roadster, got all the extras except Reversing Camera and the phone interface (I mean really its got everything else apart from those two extras) , did come with the mag ride and carbon engine covers inc sports exhaust etc so the VSD pack, speed limit has been raised to 176mph (pointless).

Sound and comfort a must in my eyes, nice to have, sport pack (exhaust), Mag ride, LED Matrix headlights (great in the winter) phone interface for Waze...

A remap does not get you the pops and bangs back you need to remove it to get those back to the pre opf model (Bad Eu Peeps).

I used to have a M4 Cab 2017 that seemed to handle a little better around the fast corners, my only downer really is the understeer even though its 4 wheel drive it understeers like a bitch and the road noise when the roof is up due to the lack of parcel shelf.

Apart from that great car, the warm up process is a nightmare in the winter especially can take like 10 mins to get upto full power.


----------



## newguy (Mar 8, 2021)

Decimator said:


> I have a 2019 TTRS Roadster, got all the extras except Reversing Camera and the phone interface (I mean really its got everything else apart from those two extras) , did come with the mag ride and carbon engine covers inc sports exhaust etc so the VSD pack, speed limit has been raised to 176mph (pointless).
> 
> Sound and comfort a must in my eyes, nice to have, sport pack (exhaust), Mag ride, LED Matrix headlights (great in the winter) phone interface for Waze...
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I really wasn't paying much attention to spec originally. It has more than my 2017 BMW 330 M Sport so that was fine but now I am paying attention lol. For me, Black Pack, Sports Exhaust, B&O were all I was thinking about, oh and the 20s. But as a friend mentioned his is on Mag Ride and he really recommends that I started looking into that.

I'm not bothered about the pops or bangs, I was planning to get a stage 1 map anyway and maybe having some pops and bangs mapped out if possible. Just want the raw noise under load, maybe OPF car would do?

I understand what I am getting into regarding the AWD Haldex System, but I do remember my MK2 TDI Sline Quattro TT being extremely good down the same roads, the thing cornered with so much confidence that I could corner just as quick as my 981 Boxster GTS. I don't know if the RS has more pronounced understeer due to power, but I guess I'll find out. Really want to give it a try, only other AWD car I had was an EVO 9 FQ340, otherwise its been mid engine RWD for road fun, and similar for my last race car. I guess if I don't like it I can always sell it, but Its going to be a daily so I think it will prove a great car *fingers crossed.

EDIT* Just been listening to some Youtube videos comparing cars with and without OPF. To be honest OPF sounds just fine. Almost sounds a deeper tone and less tinny. Might just be the video.


----------



## PJ. (Dec 12, 2018)

Im in Shropshire. I have Awesome GTi who use APR maps I think, about an hour and a bit away from me but someone recommended MRC. Are you stage 1, is that just a re-map? I'm guessing stage two is a downpipe and re-map?

Also if I was to buy a car from a none Audi Dealer could I get Audi to put a warranty on it? I guess when buying a car from new you know it but buying used I'd like a warranty for at least a year.[/quote]

I am bordering onto Shropshire. I am thinking of using DMS automotive who have a secondary office in Wolverhampton. They are a very respected tuner for 20years across many marques. They usually get 500 bhp from a remap with no supporting mods. More than enough I feel. The pops and bangs are more or less non existent in D on the gearbox and very infrequent on downshifts in S when pressing on. The only real noise is a few pops on a warm start. All of this can be removed with the latest transmission software from Audi. The car you purchase may already have this. 
The only problem I find is the 30 profile profile tyres on the 20 inch rim are easily damaged by potholes and often with a loud bang as you hit.


----------



## Vorsprung20 (Nov 4, 2019)

Bide your time, further examples will come onto the Market, as mentioned those 2 examples seem overpriced / with a low line spec. Having a quick look doesn't appear to be many high specification options out there at the moment.

Wouldn't say Mag ride is essential, certainly helps make the ride more comfortable, although your likely going to damage 20" wheels if you go over a big pot hold at a reasonable speed with it fitted or not.

Out of Interest what do MRC charge for a Stage 1 & Box remap? (if anyone has had it done recently?)


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

newguy said:


> I am going to drive a 2018 with Mag Ride this weekend. So will see what it is like. Is there a setting that represents sports suspension?
> 
> I have seen that blue one, but i just do really like Nardo


Switch to Dynamic to turn on the mag ride, otherwise leave in Comfort to experience the softer ride.

Blue one is gorgeous you need to see it in the flesh


----------



## newguy (Mar 8, 2021)

PJ. said:


> I am bordering onto Shropshire. I am thinking of using DMS automotive who have a secondary office in Wolverhampton. They are a very respected tuner for 20years across many marques. They usually get 500 bhp from a remap with no supporting mods. More than enough I feel. The pops and bangs are more or less non existent in D on the gearbox and very infrequent on downshifts in S when pressing on. The only real noise is a few pops on a warm start. All of this can be removed with the latest transmission software from Audi. The car you purchase may already have this.
> The only problem I find is the 30 profile profile tyres on the 20 inch rim are easily damaged by potholes and often with a loud bang as you hit.


Not a fan of DMS tbh, there power figure claims have always been hyped. They never produce those figures on other dynos. Thanks for the info regarding the pops and bangs, handy to know.

I was thinking of getting some after market 19" wheels. I had an 2013 A3 for a bit and smashed one of 19s into a pothole and took a the tyre out and bent a rim. Expensive day.


----------



## newguy (Mar 8, 2021)

Vorsprung20 said:


> Bide your time, further examples will come onto the Market, as mentioned those 2 examples seem overpriced / with a low line spec. Having a quick look doesn't appear to be many high specification options out there at the moment.
> 
> Wouldn't say Mag ride is essential, certainly helps make the ride more comfortable, although your likely going to damage 20" wheels if you go over a big pot hold at a reasonable speed with it fitted or not.
> 
> Out of Interest what do MRC charge for a Stage 1 & Box remap? (if anyone has had it done recently?)


I'll keep an eye out. The Ara blue one and the Harrogate one mentioned here seem prerry decent. But I'm in no rush, want to sell my Radical first as I dont have space for another car at the mo. Expect the Radical to go pretty quickly.


----------



## newguy (Mar 8, 2021)

tt3600 said:


> newguy said:
> 
> 
> > I am going to drive a 2018 with Mag Ride this weekend. So will see what it is like. Is there a setting that represents sports suspension?
> ...


Thanks. Generally I think the RS looks way better in the flesh. I've seen these pictures online and it does look good.


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

newguy said:


> I dont have space for another car at the mo.


Erm, you seem to have plenty of space in that garage :wink:

I am surprised the 2018s are sitting in the 40s at the same price as facelift models. A few months ago at least it seemed to be more like 38-40k so a bit of a saving, maybe that was a bit of a lockdown dip.

I would question the value in warranty - if you're mapping it quickly then the drivetrain element is toast anyway. I'd rather use the saving from an earlier model to modify it to my liking. But it makes sense to get the newer model anyway if prices are the same! Personally I prefer the pre-facelift bumpers and wanted a sport-cat downpipe without all the GPF stuff to deal with and Stage 2 map so glad to have an '18.

So far I have had an exhaust cam actuator go bad (£20 ebay and easy driveway swap) and recently a code for the intake manifold flap sensor, fortunately after a good 'italian tune-up' it hasn't come back, but expect it'll resurface at some point. Another cheap part to replace, but 4hrs labour and £120 of gaskets just to get to it!

Your daily driver mandate is where the TTRS has a real niche in my opinion. It is never going to have the driver engagement of it's Porsche rivals or an M2, but it has a comfort and practicality unrivalled in its class yet still very capable and astonishingly fast. I haven't ever driven non-magride to compare but personally mine lives in comfort most of the time where it works very well on bumpy or degraded surfaces. I have no issues covering large distances for hours in this car, yet flick it into Dynamic + Sport with ESP off and it can be a whole load of fun on the backroads.

Should you want to mod it, then the platform responds very well to it. Engine and gearbox both benefit from aftermarket tuning to extract potential that leaves you feeling like you just unmasked the inner 5-pot Group-B spirit, and handling can also be improved upon significantly with relatively minor upgrades focussed at the rear.


----------



## GoodThunder (Jul 19, 2016)

newguy said:


> Hi All,
> Looking at a 2018 pre OPF car, preferably Nardo grey with black pack I think it is. Just wondering what peoples thoughts are with Mag Ride, is it essential for being on rural roads, or is the regular suspension fine? Also anything I should look at specifically? Mileage wise I won't actually be doing a a whole lot, work from home and a couple of trips to the office being a 30 mile each way trip through some great roads.


Welcome to the forum!

I was in a similar situation last year and ended up with an Audi-approved Nardo grey pre OPF TTRS with all possible options. Probably the highest possible spec, unless I miss something. Here are some of my findings so far:

1. After test-driving several cars I decided to go for pre-OPF. Arguably they sound a bit better and don't have fake vents at the rear. Also some of the pre-2019 cars have the best specs out there which I've never seen in 2019+.

2. After doing my homework, reading comments and finding a couple of heavily modified cars returned back to stock and being sold via third-party dealerships as non-modified stock cars I came to conclusion that buying from Audi Approved is a must for a car of this age.

3. Don't rush, search the Audi Approved website first. This is a relatively rare car and there are not many of them at any given moment in the market. But after a few weeks or months you'll find just an excellent one if being patient.

4. Mag RIde - my car has it, but to me it doesn't feel like anything special or "must". I'd happily opt out in favour of a regular suspension.

5. Cool features I'd look for if buying again: sports exhaust, rearview camera, electric seats (more important than I expected), matrix headlights (just super cool and useful) and the satnav of course.

6. B&O sound - I had it in my previous TT and thought it is important, but found it is less so in the TTRS. Anyway I'm now mainly enjoying the sound of the engine while the stereo is playing a complimentary role. Very different compared to a regular TT.

But no matter what, it still one of the fastest, nice-sounding and most practical cars in its class, so I'm sure you will enjoy it a lot in any spec, version or colour.


----------



## newguy (Mar 8, 2021)

ross_t_boss said:


> newguy said:
> 
> 
> > I dont have space for another car at the mo.
> ...


I wish my garage was that big, Silverstone the night before lol.

This is what I was thinking, new model for same money but then realised the specification differences. I can't really pick between the front of pre and current models, but the rear I prefer of the pre facelift, those fake vents kill me. Sound reliable, I'm happy to pocket for maintenance, and luckily I have many friends who are specialists so I always have my cars serviced by them, even the Porsches that were under Porsche warranty at the time. Cars to see to a bit dearer now due to stock and demand a few dealer friends are saying. Yup I get that completely and that's why I am choosing the TTRS package over a Cayman GTS or M2 or anything else really.

I won't modify it straight away, but with no race car to tinker with I do think I'll get bored not tinkering with it as I won't have another toy, other than my sim racing rig lol.


----------



## newguy (Mar 8, 2021)

GoodThunder said:


> newguy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...


Great info, thank you!


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

newguy said:


> Thanks. Generally I think the RS looks way better in the flesh. I've seen these pictures online and it does look good.


Here's mine.


----------



## newguy (Mar 8, 2021)

That does look good mate.

Chaps any difference between 2018 and 2019 regarding to filters or changes to exhaust etc? Car registered 1.3.19 its pre facelift still.

Cheers


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

Mine was registered end July 2019 and is post facelift.

They stopped taking TTRS orders around February or March 2018 when some new EU emissions bollocks kicked in. Think it was WLTP? They started taking orders again around April 2019 and cars ordered then were delivered as post facelift.

I think a car registered in March 2019 must have been a pre facelift car ordered in early 2018 that was hanging about.


----------



## Jasonoldschool (Jun 1, 2016)

I'm going to be selling my car in the next few weeks. It's a July 2019 audi sport edition with mag ride, increased speed limit, apple car play, matrix lights, red centre console, red calipers, electric seats, side assist, comfort and sound pack, storage pack probably some other options in Nardo Grey with just under 9000 miles and FSH. PM me if you need any further info.


----------



## newguy (Mar 8, 2021)

chelspeed said:


> Mine was registered end July 2019 and is post facelift.
> 
> They stopped taking TTRS orders around February or March 2018 when some new EU emissions bollocks kicked in. Think it was WLTP? They started taking orders again around April 2019 and cars ordered then were delivered as post facelift.
> 
> I think a car registered in March 2019 must have been a pre facelift car ordered in early 2018 that was hanging about.


Thanks Bud.


----------



## newguy (Mar 8, 2021)

Jasonoldschool said:


> I'm going to be selling my car in the next few weeks. It's a July 2019 audi sport edition with mag ride, increased speed limit, apple car play, matrix lights, red centre console, red calipers, electric seats, side assist, comfort and sound pack, storage pack probably some other options in Nardo Grey with just under 9000 miles and FSH. PM me if you need any further info.


Look great buddy. I am after pre OPF car but if i do change my mind I'll give you a should. Would not mind buying private at all.


----------



## newguy (Mar 8, 2021)

Jasonoldschool said:


> I'm going to be selling my car in the next few weeks. It's a July 2019 audi sport edition with mag ride, increased speed limit, apple car play, matrix lights, red centre console, red calipers, electric seats, side assist, comfort and sound pack, storage pack probably some other options in Nardo Grey with just under 9000 miles and FSH. PM me if you need any further info.


Hi mate. I can't use private messaging at the moment as I'm newly registered. Do you have an email or number I can get you on?

Cheers


----------



## Vorsprung20 (Nov 4, 2019)

Just had a look on the APR website and they appear to have announced revised pricing (October 2020); appears they have finally seen the light; to an extent anyway as the reduction is circa 35%

Has anyone enquired / had a recent map added with this new pricing? Could be tempted to pull the trigger :!:


----------



## newguy (Mar 8, 2021)

I cant PM as I'm new. Would someone be kind enough to message Jason who posted on page 2 about his car being for sale?

My Radical is being collected tomorrow and balance being paid so not long until I pull the trigger on an RS. Thanks.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

newguy said:


> I cant PM as I'm new.


Hi, try again. :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## newguy (Mar 8, 2021)

Hoggy said:


> newguy said:
> 
> 
> > I cant PM as I'm new.
> ...


Thanks mate! PM sent, wanted posted listed.


----------



## newguy (Mar 8, 2021)

Anyone have a soft top RS as a daily? Most of my fun cars have been soft top, exhaust noise just excites me lol. But unsure if its a good idea as a daily, and being parked outside.

My old GTS, always had the roof off so i could hear it sing. The weather being nice yesterday made me think a soft top RS might be fun.


----------



## newguy (Mar 8, 2021)

Ignore the above, test drove a coupe RS. What a awesome machine. Drove in comfort amd dynamic as it had mag ride, the stiffer setting was fine. We drive the Macan PASM in full stiffness too.

Right time to buy one with or without mag ride. Loved it.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

In answer to your previous question. I have an RS Roadster which has been my daily for 3 years. It's my 4th TT Roadster.


----------



## newguy (Mar 8, 2021)

Thanks bud.

I'm speaking with an independent garage.

They've sent me below spec. Can anyone decipher it to actual options? I have no idea.

Thanks


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

Most of that looks like its describing standard spec to me, which is high in the UK - many add-ons with lower models and/or other regions were included.

Notable not-haves: it doesn't have MagRide ("Sports suspension" = fixed) or Matrix front lights or OLED rears (it lists LED front/rear), no elec seats and standard black + alu effect trim. Do they not have an order sheet with the car showing the actual options? When I ordered mine they gave me a print out, listing the options with a code and price against each, then all the standard stuff separately.

I can post it up if you like to compare but here's the obvious ones I see:

'Sports' suspension: 1BD (i.e. does not have Sport pack)
'Black pack' front end: 5L3
Rear window tint: VW1

It's each to their own re: options, personally I am glad I paid for elec seats but could have lived without them, same with Matrix headlights. Carbon trim and rear tints I would have retrofitted so glad I specced that - it really finishes it off.


----------



## newguy (Mar 8, 2021)

Cheers Ross.

They also sent me this. Which doesn't say B&O but the car does have B&O.










Its this car:

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/car-details ... obcid=soc3


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

newguy said:


> Cheers Ross.
> 
> They also sent me this. Which doesn't say B&O but the car does have B&O.


Are you sure? Pic 39 - should have "Bang & Olufsen" on the speaker.


----------



## j77drs (Aug 8, 2019)

Also doesn't look like it has a rear camera so no comfort and sound pack I believe and no B and O, might be wrong though


----------



## newguy (Mar 8, 2021)

Damn sorry. Getting confused between 3 i was looking at. Just missed out one at my local dealer by half a day. Gutted.

That one above seems low spec, I'd like B&O.


----------



## Gnasher (Oct 21, 2020)

Recently bought one myself - from the photos etc I can see:-

That it looks to have the sports exhaust (or black painted tips), 20" wheels, black pack and privacy glass. In fact, apart from being 6 months newer than mine, it's exactly the same spec (and I mean exactly).

It won't have the pack that contains the B&O, keyless entry (but you still get keyless start) and the rear view camera (can never remember the name of the pack though). Can't see if it's got folding mirrors, but the spec sheet says no (in my opinion).

Watch the wheels for whiteworm - mine has it and it's an 18 plate but apart from that, there's nothing I _really_ miss on it.

Hope it's all you want if you go for it!


----------



## newguy (Mar 8, 2021)

Thanks mate. Its not really the spec i want to decided to leave that one. Speaking to my local dealer about a well spec'd black one. Will need to go see it in the flesh but also want to go see Ara Blue.

Would be good to hear a 2019 non OPF car as there is a nice Nardo Grey high spec car for decent money. The fake rear events get to me though lol.


----------



## newguy (Mar 8, 2021)

And finally brought one. Black was not really on my radar as i live in sticks but going to give it ago. At least kts the best colour to wrap if i fancy a change.

Picked this one up from my Local Audi Dealer who originally sold it from new. 1 owner only, under 9000 miles, serviced at this dealer Annually, just had a service and haldex oil change etc. Loads of meat in brakes and rear tyres, fronts are new. All work has been done at this dealer.

https://usedcars.audi.co.uk/usedcar/aud ... 74057.htm#

They are putting the black rings badge on the front and rear for me.

I've booked in to the bodyshop to have the Silver bits painted. Now if it had the black pack would the Silver bits just he Gloss Black?

I saw the 2019 Cars have the Grille Surround and Rear Spoiler Brackets in Satin Black and the rest is Gloss Black, cant tell if its body colour.

I need to have painted, Wing Mirrors, Rear Spoiler Supports, Rear Diffuser, Front Grille Surround, and Lower Front Bumper.

This is a 2019 car i saw with mix of Gloss amd Satin painted.


----------



## Vorsprung20 (Nov 4, 2019)

I would definitely be painting the lower front bumper (and the rear), just looks wrong!


----------



## newguy (Mar 8, 2021)

100% its already booked in.

Just trying to figure what it would be like out of factory with black pack and just do that so it looks OEM.

Although just ordering some H&R springs to drop the ride height by 20mm, drove my mates which had them on and it factory.

Then just the wheels to change. The hardest choice.


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

newguy said:


> And finally brought one. Black was not really on my radar as i live in sticks but going to give it ago. At least kts the best colour to wrap if i fancy a change.
> 
> Picked this one up from my Local Audi Dealer who originally sold it from new. 1 owner only, under 9000 miles, serviced at this dealer Annually, just had a service and haldex oil change etc. Loads of meat in brakes and rear tyres, fronts are new. All work has been done at this dealer.
> 
> ...


Your new motor looks lovely- hope you enjoy driving it.


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

Nice one! The C+S pack and Matrix lights are good options.

As for what is stock... seeing as I have a Panther Black car with black pack from factory, and recently had the unfortunately need to replace the front bumper and grille, I can help ya there:

(1) Rear Spoiler - colour coded upstands
(2) Rear splitter/exhaust surround - gloss black
(3) Mirrors - colour coded, Carbon covers was an option and can be had cheap (about £200ish on ebay)
(4) Grille - Gloss Black
(5) Lower bumper piece below the radiators on each side - gloss black
(6) Thin lower bumper section joining the radiator pieces - gloss black
(7) Lower front spoiler section & little upstand bits below lower bumper - colour coded

Panther looks like a metallic black until it catches the sun right, on those days it reminds you it's a bit more special!


----------



## newguy (Mar 8, 2021)

Alan Sl said:


> newguy said:
> 
> 
> > And finally brought one. Black was not really on my radar as i live in sticks but going to give it ago. At least kts the best colour to wrap if i fancy a change.
> ...


Thank you! Look forward to it


----------



## newguy (Mar 8, 2021)

ross_t_boss said:


> Nice one! The C+S pack and Matrix lights are good options.
> 
> As for what is stock... seeing as I have a Panther Black car with black pack from factory, and recently had the unfortunately need to replace the front bumper and grille, I can help ya there:
> 
> ...


Epic! Thanks dude. Can pass that to the body shop. At least it will look OEM Black Pack then. I ordered the H&R springs so they should be here mid next week.

Just have to decide do i want to hoon the car over the bank holiday weekend or leave it wity the body shop lol.

What wheels do you have?

Have you suffered with any road rash or stone chipping? Was thinking of PPF for the front end as when driving in groups or down the lanes its easy to get peppered.


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

newguy said:


> Epic! Thanks dude. Can pass that to the body shop. At least it will look OEM Black Pack then. I ordered the H&R springs so they should be here mid next week.
> 
> Just have to decide do i want to hoon the car over the bank holiday weekend or leave it wity the body shop lol.
> 
> ...


I'm on Neuspeed 19" rse102 wheels, 9.0 ET45 with a 10mm spacer and 255/35 PS4S. Works a charm.

I'll tell you a story that might guide you re: PPF and whether to wait.... so I clipped a wild boar at speed and decimated front passenger corner and cracked the lower runner. After 3 months, including respray and PPF replacement (surprisingly insurance co didn't take much arm twisting to agree on that) I got it back! Except one thing, the PPF hadn't actually been done, so I had an exposed front grille, bumper and 1x wing and runner. Lockdown seemed imminent so I decided to keep it for the weekend and hand it back after to finish the job.

Two days and 300 miles later (through your neck of the woods and into mid Wales), I dropped the car back to be detailed. The protected side was fine, a bit more pitting on the runner PPF to the touch... the newly sprayed runner underside was rashed to sh*t, and the bumper and grille were pretty bad too. Wing was fine. That's what you get for chasing down M3s and GT3RS on sticky tyres... a 500 cash back-hander later and the bumper, grille and runner got re-done during lockdown and they refused to hand if over till the PPF was done too 

Summary: Yes to PPF, especially on black, and don't hoon it hard till you do. I went for XPEL front including mirrors, lower sills and it lower rear bumper partially also. It was totally worth it, seeing a literal side-to-side comparison with and without!

The only silver lining.. it was only group hoon last year, expensive but worth it in the end. But my advice is learn from my mistake!

She handles well but the rear is weak, rear trailing arm bushes are in my opinion the best single upgrade you can make - keeps the rear alignment much more stable, also front balljoints are slotted so there is some extra 'free' camber.


----------



## newguy (Mar 8, 2021)

Sounds like a good result in the end there dude! Exactly what I'm thinking. I had my GTS PPF'd and it saved the paint but the PPF took a beating, the plastics in the bumper had to be re done have a NC500 trip as they were destoryed. As you say chasing mates in cars with wide ass sticky tyres is no good for paint but great fun. Destroyed my windscreen too.

Nice wheels. They sit really. I'll get my car booked in for PPF as my friend does it and usually sorts me out, but after painting he told me to leave it for 4 weeks to let the paint cure so I'll have to be careful for 4 weeks.


----------



## newguy (Mar 8, 2021)

I do like these wheels Ross, they do 8.5" and ET45, would a 10mm spacer still set it off nice?

https://www.demon-tweeks.com/uk/revo-rf ... 4-2014636/


----------



## newguy (Mar 8, 2021)

Chaps, I could do with some clarity regarding the exhaust.

So the car I am buying does not have the RS Sports Exhaust, but it does have a button to control the valve in the exhaust. Coming from Porsche land this is very confusing lol.

Is it right that the Sports Exhaust only came with Black Tips, or could you have a Sports Exhaust with Silver Tips?

Thanks,


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

I really like the Revo wheels, I think Anthracite would complete the 'stealth' look too. Ideally I wanted ET40 for a 'net' 5mm over the stock 19s. But I got the Neuspeeds used and the guy had 10mm hub/wheel centric spacers too, so I figured I'd give it a try. It's a bit close at the front but looks perfect rear. So, yes, I'd think the 8.5J ET45 should gain you about 4mm extra 'poke' vs stock. I look forward to seeing where you go with it.

My intention is to get another set of wheels for playtime, did plan 18s with some sticky rubber but going to 380mm 2-piece makes that just too close for comfort so will go 19. Of course I have this silly stubbornness of having to stick with 9" and run something 255-265 but actually the sensible option would be to go 8.5 myself, re-use the same spacers, run a 235-245 R-compound and have loads more options that are all 8.5J and ET45... and save about 25% on tyre costs...

I thought all sports exhausts came with black tips to be honest, I am not sure how much additional noise you get from a Sport option. I don't think there is much in it with valves-open, which you get on both anyway! The Sports exhaust doesn't often come up for sale used but some do change the back box out, so it does happen if you wanted to retrofit (IMO stock sport exhaust sounds great with a sport-cat downpipe, and I have no restriction at all even when running on Ethanol blends for over 600hp).


----------



## newguy (Mar 8, 2021)

ross_t_boss said:


> I really like the Revo wheels, I think Anthracite would complete the 'stealth' look too. Ideally I wanted ET40 for a 'net' 5mm over the stock 19s. But I got the Neuspeeds used and the guy had 10mm hub/wheel centric spacers too, so I figured I'd give it a try. It's a bit close at the front but looks perfect rear. So, yes, I'd think the 8.5J ET45 should gain you about 4mm extra 'poke' vs stock. I look forward to seeing where you go with it.
> 
> My intention is to get another set of wheels for playtime, did plan 18s with some sticky rubber but going to 380mm 2-piece makes that just too close for comfort so will go 19. Of course I have this silly stubbornness of having to stick with 9" and run something 255-265 but actually the sensible option would be to go 8.5 myself, re-use the same spacers, run a 235-245 R-compound and have loads more options that are all 8.5J and ET45... and save about 25% on tyre costs...
> 
> I thought all sports exhausts came with black tips to be honest, I am not sure how much additional noise you get from a Sport option. I don't think there is much in it with valves-open, which you get on both anyway! The Sports exhaust doesn't often come up for sale used but some do change the back box out, so it does happen if you wanted to retrofit (IMO stock sport exhaust sounds great with a sport-cat downpipe, and I have no restriction at all even when running on Ethanol blends for over 600hp).


Great stuff Ross. Cheers for all that info, helps alot. I'm not fettled with a car in a while as the Radical just needed maintaining and that's it. Great I think I'll got with the Revo wheels in that case. I do like the Gloss Black ones but the Anthracite ones might sit better against Panther Black. I heard bad things about the stock Audi front Discs on lasting, but I did hear the 2 piece options being a better replacement when they do die.

Regards the Exhaust, Audi told me mine doesn't have the Sport Exhaust but is valved as standard. My mate said he had a Sports Exhaust but his like mine is Silver and valed, but from what I have read all RS Sports Exhausts where with black tips. So he must not have an RS Sport Exhaust. But when I drove his it sounded really good. Its going to be my daily although only driven a few times a week so I want to keep it as a good daily and for that reason I was thinking to change the Turbo Elbow (my friend who owns racecal and is the mapper at Syvces) said the OEM Elbow is really restrictive, so that and an APR remap and leave it at that maybe.

I can't wait to collect it Friday morning, that fuel tank is going to get murdered on the way to the body shop lol.

Any Idea how much my stock 20" Alloys and Pzero Tyres are worth on the used market? Fronts are brand new and rears at 5mm.

Cheers for your help!


----------



## newguy (Mar 8, 2021)

Finally picked her up yesterday. Great little thing and perfect daily. Black pack will be applied, the PPF, H&R springs next weekend, probably go for grey or matt black 19" wheels. Ross is helping me empty my wallet, can see a few mods just to unleash its potential lol.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Very nice


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

indeed


----------



## Erty (Nov 26, 2016)

Congrats!


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

Looks awesome . Whilst reading the thread I couldn't picture the silver bits . But now I've seen the photo it definitely needs the black in my opinion . Love the wheels also . What about the silver fuel flap ?

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

237tonybates said:


> What about the silver fuel flap ?


I have thought about this... it's the one bit of silver on mine that wasn't black from the factory. I have seen pics where it's gloss black, sometimes I think it looks great and other times that it's a shame to lose that iconic TT 'feature'.

Maybe go halfway house and carbon effect wrap it :lol:


----------



## newguy (Mar 8, 2021)

Thanks all. Shes hella fun! Love the interior too, such a nice place to be. Just wish the seating position was more like the MK2 or like my BMW. Otherwise fantastic.

Its booked in for Tuesday to have the black pack applied basically at the bodyshop and black ring badges fitted. Straight after that H&R springs being fitted.

Really not sure on the fuel cap, did think maybe body colour but then you have silver screw heads visible. Carbon wrap could be an option. Mirrors could also have carbon caps fitted but at the moment i told the bodyshop to do them body xolour.

Still undecided on mirrors and fuel cap, 1 day left to decide.


----------



## PJ. (Dec 12, 2018)

Could you give feedback on the H&R springs when fitted ? At the moment Eibach and H&R are candidates. 
I think the 3 inch unitronic elbow wins for me as it has a notch cut out for the righ hand drive brake cylinder. Its also cast aluminium and looks like OEM. The forge 3.5 inch appears to vibrate on hard braking. I will combine the elbow with the forge inlet pipe as this is a bottle n neck as well.


----------



## newguy (Mar 8, 2021)

PJ. said:


> Could you give feedback on the H&R springs when fitted ? At the moment Eibach and H&R are candidates.
> I think the 3 inch unitronic elbow wins for me as it has a notch cut out for the righ hand drive brake cylinder. Its also cast aluminium and looks like OEM. The forge 3.5 inch appears to vibrate on hard braking. I will combine the elbow with the forge inlet pipe as this is a bottle n neck as well.


I will do. I did 270 miles this weekend in the RS, Sunday night was 45 minute drive to get some milk, milk not needed but drive very much so. Car is great fun and extremely capable. At the moment I'm struggling to get the driving position right, my BMW is kinda perfect for me, but with the RS I'm finding once my legs are stretched my arms feel too short lol, I have to sit so upright as my arms are so stretch on half a rotation on the wheel, so just trying to find somewhere where I am happy. I don't think it will be as good as the BMW position unfortunately.

Its at the bodyshop now getting the black pack applied, hopefully the springs arrive this week and can be fitted this weekend.

Will get some pictures, before and after up and a brief on how it rides.


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

newguy said:


> Thanks all. Shes hella fun! Love the interior too, such a nice place to be. Just wish the seating position was more like the MK2 or like my BMW. Otherwise fantastic.
> 
> Its booked in for Tuesday to have the black pack applied basically at the bodyshop and black ring badges fitted. Straight after that H&R springs being fitted.
> 
> ...


I'm in the process of getting my cap done gloss black but it's on a daytona grey so hopefully still a little unique. I've so paint the screws gloss black

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

newguy said:


> At the moment I'm struggling to get the driving position right, my BMW is kinda perfect for me, but with the RS I'm finding once my legs are stretched my arms feel too short lol, I have to sit so upright as my arms are so stretch on half a rotation on the wheel, so just trying to find somewhere where I am happy. I don't think it will be as good as the BMW position unfortunately.


Unfortunately coming from a BMW you have been spoiled. I had a 335d and the sports seats in that were awesome, then a short stint in a MK2 TTRS with the Recaro buckets which I loved. So swapping both for the MK3 was a step backwards in seating position! I'm only 5'5 but still have the seat as low as it will go, fortunately found a comfortable position I am happy with but it did take a fair bit of tweaking - at least on 'leccy seats it has fine adjustments, including lumbar and side bolsters, and the steering column of course too.


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Congrats. Took a family friend out at the weekend for a "Sunday" drive down a B road (60 limit) he thought the car was bonkers and he's been in a McLaren MP4-12C.


----------



## newguy (Mar 8, 2021)

It is bonkers down a b road for sure. I'm finding it really bumpy as I don't have mag ride. Driving position i dont think I'll ever get right and it feels capable but doesn't have the poise of a Cayman. I'll keep at it and keep reminding myself what I brought it for.....as a Daily not all out weekend sports car.

Picked it up from the bodyshop today, had the black pack applied


----------

